# Blackhawks!



## Comatoke (Mar 3, 2013)

My Blackhawks are 18-0-3. The longest streak in NHL history with at least 1 point to begin the season. That's a long streak!


They are playing the red wings as we speak, and just tied it up, 1-1 in the 3rd with 2 minutes left. So we got a chance to make it 22 games in a row with at least 1 point!

Great season, glad to be watching it!


I'm not a huge hockey fan but When the hawks are doing well, im there.

Thoughts? Comments? anyone else a hawks fan?

Hope we can pull this Win off!!!!!! 


GO HAWKS!

Coma


----------



## Comatoke (Mar 3, 2013)

Just made it 22 Games with at least 1 point.

 CELEBRATE


----------



## Pats Against NFL (Mar 3, 2013)

Hawks are definitely playing well, goalies are all keeping the biscuit out of the basket and Kane is lighting the lamp like no tomorrow. Good luck the rest of the season.


----------



## dux (Mar 3, 2013)

Damn Hawks..haha jk.ive been watching this game myself.i bleed green&gold for my Wild but it always gets interesting when a streak is in jeopardy! I would have put $$$ on the wings winning today,what a great game!


----------



## Pats Against NFL (Mar 3, 2013)

Speak of the devil. Kane wins shootout, SHOCKER!!!!


----------



## Pats Against NFL (Mar 3, 2013)

dux
You must be pumped to have Parise on the Wild. That guy plays with a ton of heart. Always get 110% out of him no matter what and he is playing for his home team which rachets it up even more. Good luck to you as well. My B's are playing the Habs later tonight. Should be another good game.


----------



## dux (Mar 3, 2013)

Pats
on paper the wild look great but the coaching staff seems to be having trouble putting the talent to work..but yes,it was nice to get Parise AND Sutter this off season.
I do like watching your Bruins guy sing the anthem!!


----------



## Comatoke (Mar 3, 2013)

both goalies are doing amazing. I wouldve bet wings too but so far the streak lives on! 

Kaner looked reaaalll good. so did crawford.

Gotta love chicago sports


----------



## dux (Mar 5, 2013)

Well comatoke,I think your streak ends tonight!! The Wild are gonna stop the hawk train....


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 6, 2013)

dux said:


> Well comatoke,I think your streak ends tonight!! The Wild are gonna stop the hawk train....


LOL!

Welcome to Hawkeytown!!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Comatoke said:


> My Blackhawks are 18-0-3. The longest streak in NHL history with at least 1 point to begin the season. That's a long streak!
> 
> 
> They are playing the red wings as we speak, and just tied it up, 1-1 in the 3rd with 2 minutes left. So we got a chance to make it 22 games in a row with at least 1 point!
> ...


I'm already planning the June parade, history will be made...again:

[video=youtube;Dg5DzGZmK0g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dg5DzGZmK0g[/video]


----------



## dux (Mar 6, 2013)

Well I have no idea what you're talking about.....

Hawks are certainly firing on all cylinders!!


----------



## Comatoke (Mar 8, 2013)

wild came a lil short, 
avalanche didnt match up either (not that they could've)
Avalanche again tonight....

I think we all know how this is gunna end...

Twenty.......5....

Coma


----------



## Comatoke (Mar 8, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I'm already planning the June parade, history will be made...again:
> 
> [video=youtube;Dg5DzGZmK0g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dg5DzGZmK0g[/video]


ME TOO MAN! 

KEEP ROLLIN HAWKS


----------



## amarti848 (Mar 8, 2013)

Well looks like The avs took it. It was a good streak while it lasted.but had to end sometime


----------



## dux (Mar 9, 2013)

Yup,bummer..5 games short of the record! I don't think the Hawks are going lay down,gonna be fun to see how the season plays out from here.


----------



## Comatoke (Mar 9, 2013)

dux said:


> Yup,bummer..5 games short of the record! I don't think the Hawks are going lay down,gonna be fun to see how the season plays out from here.


Ya the streak is dead, but with the short season, there off to an amazing start.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 10, 2013)

Comatoke said:


> Ya the streak is dead, but with the short season, there off to an amazing start.


The L took the pressure off, better it happened now as opposed to this thing going into May.

Now watch them not lose another game, until next year!


----------



## Trousers (Mar 11, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> The L took the pressure off, better it happened now as opposed to this thing going into May.
> 
> Now watch them not lose another game, until next year!


or the next game


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 11, 2013)

Trousers said:


> or the next game


Sssshhhh, I'm pretending I never posted that one...


----------



## SBR (Mar 13, 2013)

go habs go


----------



## Comatoke (Mar 15, 2013)

lol alright 12 goals in 2 games is a little crazy, and the injury list goes on and on....

hope we can hold up


----------



## M Dogg (Apr 6, 2013)

Anaheim is caught up and my Habs are looking great! Smoked the Bruins tonight on Hockey Night in Canada and I'm 7 beer into a cold doz... FUCK YEAH!


----------

